# Brother/Sister Portraits - Pose ideas?



## keith204 (Dec 9, 2007)

The brother is 15 and the sister is 22.  The brother is in the picture below holding the trophy (I am on the left  )  He is into Auto Racing (auto racing champion, actually)  and a survivor of this wreck I shot.  He is also into skateboarding.  The sister is a nurse, and loves being a nurse.  She also likes shopping.

*The question... what poses? * We're going to go out to the park for some shots.  The same park I used in this gallery of my wife.  Do you have any ideas on brother/sister poses?


----------



## JIP (Dec 9, 2007)

It really depends on what they will participte with.  I have had brother/sister protraits at weddings and some were a little sensitive about how I posed them together.


----------

